# Pasture Grass ???



## JDTRanch (Jun 14, 2011)

I purchased 16 acres and it does have bermuda on about 3/4 of the property. I have three horses that graze on all but 2 acres. I normally had my horses at a boarding stable, but I purchased this property and built a house and barn on the property. So I could have my horses right there with me.

I have seen other types of grass and I want to know if somebody can tell me who should I take samples to so I can find out what it is.

I also have weeds mixed in and want to get rid of them so I can get the land ready to hay off of next spring. I am totally new to this so I will be asking alot of questions. What will kill off the weeds without harming the grass.

I also have 3 paddocks of approximately 3 acres on each. I am going to be adding more in the next few weeks, but I was reading a post on another thread and was just curious should I leave about 6 acres open to hay from? How often should I rotate my horses?

Sorry to be a pain, but it appears that most people on here appear to know alot about haying and grass etc.. so I hope I stopped at the right place for help.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

What part of the country to you live? Based on bermuda I'm assuming south;>


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Welcome! Where are you and what equipment do you have? Getting rid of weeds in Bermuda is not really difficult, but you'll need a tractor & sprayer and likely an applicator license.

I would concentrate on the paddocks first. You can seed them with common Bermuda. If you have lots of money use Cheyenne II. Both like lots of fertilizer. All you need is a cyclone spreader, tractor, and a chain harrow (drag). You'll need the drag anyway to break up the manure piles. Once you've got grass in there you can rotate the horses to allow the paddocks to rest and keep the grass growing. I like to rest a paddock 4-6 weeks between grazing.

For hay it depends on where you are and what's avaliable. I prefer Tifton 85 because of the yields. It has to be sprigged but you can contract out the field prep, sprigging, etc as well as the baling. With only 6 acres you'd have a hard time justifing the equipment but it should give you enough for 3 horses. You can also seed it with Common or Cheyenne and get a decent amount of hay.

Give us more info and we can be more specific. Usually the best information comes from people in your area as well as your County Extension Agent.


----------

